# Identify lathe part



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

I have a 9” utilylathe with a steady rest that I use regularly. When I bought the lathe used a few years ago it also came with a moving steady rest. Unfortunately the moving unit seems not to fit my lathe. Does anybody know what machine it would fit or how it might fit my machine?


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Can you give us a shot of both sides of your lathe carriage?


----------



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Can you give us a shot of both sides of your lathe carriage?


This are both sides of my carriage


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 31, 2022)

Pretty sure that follower rest is for a Southbend.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks, a friend of mine has a Southbend i will try it there.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Yup I'd say it'd for a 9" SB


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Please let me know if you are looking to sell the follow rest @Pinzgauer


----------



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks David
That I think is a very positive identification. A friend of mine has a
SB and a 4 jaw chuck too many, so I think that is where it is going.
Thanks for your help


----------

